# IGBT Power Plate or Thyristor/ Diode Modules any good?



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I have 2 ABB Power plates from a 75 kW 380v industrial AC controller.

PP30012HS




































This is the only relevant document I could find in my search: http://www.wqyd.com.cn/pdf/pp30012hs(abbn)5a.pdf

Also from this machine:
Thyristor/ Diode Modules skkh 132/16 e
http://www.rell.com/resources/RellDocuments/SYS_24/609903.pdf









Are any of those components good to work with for a DC controller or should I just put them on ebay?


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Perhaps the power module has a manufactures part label underneath of the ABB label.
It would be easier to identify it.
I have never seen one in this configuration, so I am at a loss as to it's capacity and ratings.

The SCR in the bottom picture has limited use (in a DC controller) unless you can use it for the diode.

The Electrolytics in the third picture, and the snubbers in the fourth picture would be usable.


----------

